# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  How to be fluent in English?

## lrishjewish

I am from newyork and have been educated . The irony is that I have always been good at written English, but very average in speaking the language. I compose poetry in English, listen to English music, watch English movies and read English novels when time permits. But, try as I may, I never seem to be able to speak English fluently. The problem is that everyone around me speaks incorrect English ("Hinglish" if you will) so I donot seem to have anyone to talk to in order to improve my skills. I am planning to continue my education in the US of A and want to be able to converse with the native English speakers there. Please help.



Natural Detox Cleanse

----------


## Tulip

Have a look at those, they might help.

http://www.desitwist.com/student-zon...-cd-22375.html

http://www.desitwist.com/student-zon...ion-22735.html

http://www.desitwist.com/student-zon...ays-28785.html

----------


## theonejb

I've found that the best way to improve spoken English is by practicing. You write that everyone else around you speaks incorrect English. But that shouldn't matter that much, since you're already quite good with written English. Just speak it, even if the other guy doesn't understand half of it.

I was in a similar situation a couple of years (4) back, and now, thankfully, I'm able to speak somewhat fluently. I didn't have that many people to converse in English with, I just spoke it, even if no one listened!  :Smile:

----------


## smithpeter

To become a fluent English speaker, you must study and master reading, listening, and speaking. At TalkEnglish.com, the lessons are structured to give you practice in all three areas at the same time. Input is basically any correct English that you may hear or read. If you listen to an English radio station, that is input.

----------


## bufferDBMS

try thinking in english

----------


## bufferDBMS

its better than speaking in english

----------


## rajookohli

To become a fluent English speaker, you must study and master reading, listening, and speaking. At TalkEnglish.com, the lessons are structured to give you practice in all three areas at the same time. Input is basically any correct English that you may hear or read. If you listen to an English radio station, that is input.

----------


## jerrytommy10

I have read this whole stuff and the thing is that I want to say you that if you want to practice the English language, you must control that people around you will be able to correct you if you are wrong. If you want to practice the English language, you have to speak English properly.

----------


## shaunmedrik

If you trying to speech in English then you are more successful in this things.If you no any idea then first read the English grammar book and use speech simple world like " hi How are You" ,"Good Morning" ," May I help you" and many sentence to help to speech in English.

----------


## PETER.PHIL

100 Miles? Are you kidding? That would probably cost more than your flight into LAX. Use the public transport or Amtrak if you need to go to San Diego. I don't know where you need to go.

----------


## pethichammer

Thanks for sharing nice information.... about How to be fluent in English?  Also thanks for sharing useful link..

----------


## Alvarojimmy1

You do not need to begin the long sentence, and words and a set of words is enough to start once built on the momentum, you can certainly move forward. You should mostly talk and fake and there is enough to know, if you dig in the archives.

----------


## desiguy2008

thanks a lot...

----------


## simshalmed

Reading a lot and reading aloud can also help in improving the tone and accent.

----------


## ribamarsaraiva

I wanna know too

----------


## ribamarsaraiva

*what is the best couse to become fluent english nowdays?*

does anyone have any idea?

----------


## rolandgill

> To become a fluent English speaker, you must study and master reading, listening, and speaking. At TalkEnglish.com, the lessons are structured to give you practice in all three areas at the same time. Input is basically any correct English that you may hear or read. If you listen to an English radio station, that is input.


Of course, the idea works well and contribute for your language skill improvement.

----------


## andersonk1271

I think daily communication in English will  be the best option. I remember i have also same problem in English but when i gone abroad for studies, there i have to speak in English only so at first i have some problems but after daily communicating with others, i have improved my English.

----------

